# Seiko Prospex



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Are these rare ?

I've just got one.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy

Most people that have these are ordering them from Japanese dealers etc. so I don't think they are available in the UK.

What do you think of it yourself?

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's certainly different Si.

Very large,









I would not wear it but it looks well made and light.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have the Orange Samurai and I really like it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Ron Jr said:


> I have the Orange Samurai and I really like it.


They do a steel version as well.

Not keen on the bezel insert design personally.

I have heard conflicting reports.

Like to hear your first hand views Ron.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My stainless steel Samurai (black dial) is a terrific watch with good quality and looks for the price - I particularly like the black bezel & crown and the fact that it has a date window only. The only thing I'd change are the hands for some chunkier ones (those from the titanium version would be great







). Mr Crowley had a titanium one which I didn't like much - it was just too light for a big chunky automatic.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A bigger picture .................... er possibly


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> er possibly


I give up


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It was a very nice, solid watch. As Paul said, light for such a piece, but that's the idea of Titanium. Then again, my Landmaster is Ti, but has more weight than that did.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> I would not wear it but it looks well made and light.


 Does that mean it's for sale????

Cheers, Olly


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the are still Japan only.

I had one for a brief time and got it from Japan







don't know why I sold it really









Superb watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I would not wear it but it looks well made and light.
> ...


 Yes it will be on the next update in a couple of days.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

As has been said it is a very light watch for it's size. What I like about it that even though it is Ti it doesn't look like Ti. Doesn't have that oily grey finish most Ti watches have. I prefer the dial from the steel version as the texture looks real nice but I don't like the steel because the crown gaurd was removed. Mine came on the rubber dive strap because the bracelet was not available yet. I wore it on the S/S mesh I bought for my DN. When I picked up the yellow dial SKXA-035 (I think) it was also on the same rubber strap and I really hate rubber straps. I had just gotten Eddie's custom DN strap and hated it on the DN so it is now on the Samurai with the mesh on the 035. All in all a comfortable watch to wear and I am very happy with it.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

The thing about the watch in the picture Roy posted, is that it has the all important, "JAPAN" signed on the bottom of the dial.

Sounds obvious but this means that the watch is made there.

In the second picture this is absent and whilst there is no difference between the watches in terms of quality, the finnickity Seiko collector will always prefer the made in Japan model.

Watches without this inscription are of course still Japanese, but assembled outside of Japan where labour is cheaper.

Nowadays, only a few of the lower end watches, but all of there high end stuff like the Credor's and Flightmasters, are made in Japan.


----------

